# CMPSA version 2.0



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Massachusetts Emergency Response Team!!!!http://www.massemergency.com/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.massemergency.com/


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

although wacker..esk, i don't think you can sink them to the cmpsa level.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree.
Looks more like a team of volunteers ready to help in the event of a pandemic or medical mass casualty incident than a bunch of yahoos that couldn't pass the jake exam...
But, I'm sure those wackos are in there too...


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> I agree.
> Looks more like a team of volunteers ready to help in the event of a pandemic or medical mass casualty incident than a bunch of yahoos that couldn't pass the jake exam...
> But, I'm sure those wackos are in there too...


Koz I think you right I know my mother got some card sent to her about them looking for RN's to be on the team for those very reasons . They seemed different that CMPSA as they are not out runnning "safety patrols" pretending to be something they're not.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I've heard of a non-profit *Organization*... never a "Non-Profit Corporation"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DodgeRam said:


> I've heard of a non-profit *Organization*... never a "Non-Profit Corporation"


In order to qualify as a non-profit 501-C for federal tax purposes
you must first incorporate the organization.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Check out Worcester County Search and Rescue Team, WCSRT. The're beginning to slide into the void left by CMPSA. They do patrols!


----------

